# Taifun GT III 2021 limited edition!



## Rob Fisher (9/7/21)

Smokerstore Germany decided to do a limited edition run of the famous Taifun GT III due to the heavy demand! I never had a GT III so was interested to see what the hoohaa was all about. Luxury Vaping in Spain is a high-end vape shop I have used before and they are super-efficient and DHL from Spain to SA is really fast compared to every other country!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

I feel my bank balance will shrink if I just look at at, nevermind buying it! Gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/21)

How you finding it @Rob Fisher ?
This tank series has a big following I believe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/21)

Silver said:


> How you finding it @Rob Fisher ?
> This tank series has a big following I believe



Hi Ho @Silver it's really nice! I have a few RTA's that live up to a Dvarw DL... Taifun GT III and Arbiter Solo are amazing! And then there is the Zenith SubOhm tank with the 0.3ohm coil and it's pretty close to an RTA. And there are some very close runner-ups... Skyline-R, Monarchy RTA, Perseus and Edge RTA. After a few years of only really loving one RTA there are others in my daily routine now.

And the new Hussar RTA that should be released to the world next week will be on its way to me in days now. It's the first Hussar RTA the owner tells me will have enough airflow for me!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it's really nice! I have a few RTA's that live up to a Dvarw DL... Taifun GT III and Arbiter Solo are amazing! And then there is the Zenith SubOhm tank with the 0.3ohm coil and it's pretty close to an RTA. And there are some very close runner-ups... Skyline-R, Monarchy RTA, Perseus and Edge RTA. After a few years of only really loving one RTA there are others in my daily routine now.
> 
> And the new Hussar RTA that should be released to the world next week will be on its way to me in days now. It's the first Hussar RTA the owner tells me will have enough airflow for me!



thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
You’ve tried the most tanks of anyone I know so your views certainly count a lot for your style of vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/7/21)

Silver said:


> How you finding it @Rob Fisher ?
> This tank series has a big following I believe


I think this is Jai Haze’s all time best tank… not that should really count for anything though .

To uncle @Rob Fisher what makes the GT III good for you? Is it really similar to the Dvarw, or as good but in a different way?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I think this is Jai Haze’s all time best tank… not that should really count for anything though .
> 
> To uncle @Rob Fisher what makes the GT III good for you? Is it really similar to the Dvarw, or as good but in a different way?



It is very similar to the Dvarw DL... The airflow is very similar. Flavour is as good as the Dvarw DL. Decent juice capacity. Easy refill. The top is flat like the Dvarw's so all my Siam tips look good.

There are only two negatives... 1. It's really tall and looks a bit gangly. 2. The juice flow control is controlled by a special drip tip so to fill I need the original drip tip close by which makes it a bit of an issue for out and about.

But the Arbiter Solo is as good as both and WAY cheaper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TOXOT (12/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is very similar to the Dvarw DL... The airflow is very similar. Flavour is as good as the Dvarw DL. Decent juice capacity. Easy refill. The top is flat like the Dvarw's so all my Siam tips look good.
> 
> There are only two negatives... 1. It's really tall and looks a bit gangly. 2. The juice flow control is controlled by a special drip tip so to fill I need the original drip tip close by which makes it a bit of an issue for out and about.
> 
> But the Arbiter Solo is as good as both and WAY cheaper!



Aesthetically it isn't up to date but there are some alternatives.

This is the original driptip adapter produced by smokerstore. Somehow it looks it's not available at their official website.
https://www.vapesbyenushi.com/taifun-gt-iii-gt3-510-drip-tip-adapter-with-liquid-control/

Another option is steamtuners nano kit which makes gt3 beautiful atty. They open stocks from time to time.
https://steamtuners.com/shop/taifun-gt3-nano-kit/

There are a lot of GT3 fans all over the world, also special airflow kits used to be produced for MTL users. 

There are a lot of similarities when you compare Dvarw DL and GTIII, the main difference between dvarw DL and GT3 for me is sweetness. To my experience, dvarw can make fruity liquids marmalade, however GTIII keep the balance.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/21)

TOXOT said:


> Aesthetically it isn't up to date but there are some alternatives.
> 
> This is the original driptip adapter produced by smokerstore. Somehow it looks it's not available at their official website.
> https://www.vapesbyenushi.com/taifun-gt-iii-gt3-510-drip-tip-adapter-with-liquid-control/
> ...



Thanks @TOXOT! I have been searching for both but sadly out of stock everywhere... but will keep looking because they may make some since the release of the 2021 version! Holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TOXOT! I have been searching for both but sadly out of stock everywhere... but will keep looking because they may make some since the release of the 2021 version! Holding thumbs!


The Rose V3 has a similar setup, perhaps it will fit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

